# 3 Month Update (picture heavy!)



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Jayda has been on a raw diet now for 3 months. Her weight hasn't changed at all, but I did just increase her daily percentage slightly because she's reached the age where she will be filling out.

Noticable changes: MUCH less shedding, coat always appears cleaner and shinier. Teeth are very white. Eye goobers noticably decreased. Her elbow callous are almost completely gone - this change suprised me (nothing else has been done to try to eliminate them.) 

One huge change is how excited she is about dinner!

Here is are her photos after only a day or so on raw: Pre-raw photos 

Later today I will hopefully also post some change pictures of my parents' Golden who started raw about 2 weeks after Jayda. 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 

Thinking about dinner...?








[/img]


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

She looks great!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

She is beautiful! She looks so shiny and healthy and you give me even more confidence. We just started a raw diet yesterday and I hope to be able to share such fabulous photos this spring!

Good job!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

so that's your "secret" !
she sure is a pretty girl


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is gorgeous


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for the great update! 

What a treat to see such a gorgeous girl!!

Tanya


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Here is Abby my parents' Golden. She's been on raw for a little over two months and didn't come into it as healthy as Jayda did. When she switched, she had been on a premium kibble for about 2 months, before that it was grocery store kibble. She had chronic ear infections and is overweight. I think she's 4 or 5. 

Since being on raw, she no longer needs any medication for her ears. There has been some improvement to her teeth. She has also started to lose weight. She has lost her doggy odor and oily coat. Her fur is much softer. She still has to lose quite a bit more weight, but the improvements in her so far are very encouraging. Plus, she absolutely loves raw. My dad said that if he says the word "lunch" she bolts into her crate. 

Before pictures...






































Pictures from today...


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

Excellent! Love before and after pics


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

She looks fantastic! So does Abby! Her weight loss is already noticeable, that's great! I love the before/afters on the teeth too.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Both are looking great!!!


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures... I've been debating on RAW and whether I was going to continue kibbles, but I'm decided now!!!


----------

